# Orchiata



## dodidoki (May 21, 2018)

Finally I could get Orchiata bark dolomite treated, thanks Slippermatt.Any experience or suggestion?Thnx.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2018)

I is not a miracle product; you will have to repot but is has a slower decomposition rate thank regular barks.


----------



## orchid527 (May 21, 2018)

I use it all of the time for almost everything except phals and phrags. I do add a little dolomite limestone to some of the pots, but I suspect it washes out within a few weeks. What I like most is the longevity and the easy of re-wetting when I accidentally let it get too dry. These two attributes are very different from normal bark. Mike


----------



## Paphman910 (May 21, 2018)

pH goes down after a year. If you have alkaline water you might be OK.


----------



## emydura (May 22, 2018)

Best bark I have used by far.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 22, 2018)

emydura said:


> Best bark I have used by far.



try Kiwi bark - cheaper and at least as good IMHO


----------



## Ray (May 22, 2018)

You will have much better water retention with it if you do a little extra pretreatment before use:

Trickle VERY hot-, or boiling water over the medium. The idea is to wet it, not let it soak in an excess of water, as that extracts the dolomite. Wait 15-30 minutes and repeat. When it's cool, it's ready to use.


----------



## dodidoki (May 22, 2018)

Many thanks for advices!


----------



## emydura (May 22, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> try Kiwi bark - cheaper and at least as good IMHO



Our orchid society buys Orchiata in bulk and only adds a small markup. So the bark is pretty cheap for us to buy. It is also stored at my place so it is very convenient when I need some.

I am currently potting up some of my multis which were mostly last repotted at the start of 2015. The bark is still hard and the roots have lots of white tips. I am wondering why I'm even repotting.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 23, 2018)

emydura said:


> Our orchid society buys Orchiata in bulk and only adds a small markup. So the bark is pretty cheap for us to buy. It is also stored at my place so it is very convenient when I need some.
> 
> I am currently potting up some of my multis which were mostly last repotted at the start of 2015. The bark is still hard and the roots have lots of white tips. I am wondering why I'm even repotting.



That's a good deal, then.


----------



## musa (Jun 28, 2018)

I am using Orchiata, too. I am more than satisfied.


----------

